# foxes in live traps



## white88 (Dec 4, 2005)

how do you catch a fox in a live trap when you can't use a leg trap, because it is inside the city limits. :sniper: :******:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Is the property you're trapping yours? The citys try & pull that here, but state law superceeds, so unless the city owns the property, it can be trapped here. Might ask your CO.

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I've never had any luck catching fox in live traps...but then I also admit that I have not really tried much either... I know of people catching grey fox in live traps...but I don't know of anyone catching red fox in them... Not saying it can't be done...just that I don't know anyone personally, who has done it.


----------



## MightyThor (Feb 9, 2007)

You won't have much luck unless you condition them. I don't think it is legal to feed them but if you can get them eating out of different containers, you can get them to come to a live trap. Just takes patience and a lot of work.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

............or by accident :wink: Vanilla Wafers..........

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

.....LOL... Well, now I "know" someone who has...........LOL


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

do live traps work good for anything i have thought about trying them but they take up so much space in the truck


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i wouldnt use them if i had the choice. there's so much more unatural stuff that makes it unbelievable.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah in my opinion its hard to beat a conibear for most things


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Mongo-lol....you know by know....if there's an oddball in the crowd....it's me 

Trapper_2- I trap mostly farms, and part of that involves removing **** from barns & grain areas, but I also get to trap coyote, fox, rats & mink (and an ocassional flattail). Most farmers have cats, so livetraps are my safest bet.

I caught the fox in a machine shed set for raccoon. Go figure.....

There was a guy on here a couple months back from Texas, heck of a nice guy.....he'd mentioned vanilla waffers for K9's, but I thought the smell would be attractive to ****, so I tried them.

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

ha, that's pretty funny.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Yea it is funny but it works. I had a pull out on one of my smaller traps and whatever it was cleaned them babies up.


----------

